# Nut/crazy/weird



## Ishah

I am wondering if someone would be able to tell me how to say to someone in Hebrew, "You are a nut!" (you being male) or something that means that equivelent.  Thanks.


----------



## TalK

Here are a few ways you can say this in Hebrew:
ata dafook=you're banged up (in the head)
ata saroot=you're scratched (your brain is scratched). definitely my favorite 
ata meshooga=you're crazy 
ata lo normali=you're not normal
There are more but that should work


----------



## Ishah

Oh man!!  That is great!!  Could you please just put it in Hebrew characters?  (Sorry if what I said before wasn't clear enough.)  Thanks so much.


----------



## scriptum

TalK said:


> ata dafook=you're banged up (in the head)
> ata saroot=you're scratched (your brain is scratched). definitely my favorite
> ata meshooga=you're crazy
> ata lo normali=you're not normal
> There are more but that should work


metoraf ehhad
meturlal ehhad
mufra ehhad
kuku ehhad
nafalta al harosh
hithhalakta al ha-sekhel
ya psikhi
ya mefager
ya idiot
...hmm what else have I been called?


----------



## amikama

Putting in Hebrew characters: 


			
				TalK said:
			
		

> ata dafook=you're banged up (in the head) *אתה דפוק*
> ata saroot=you're scratched (your brain is scratched). definitely my favorite *אתה שרוט*
> ata meshooga=you're crazy *אתה משוגע*
> ata lo normali=you're not normal *אתה לא נורמלי*





			
				scriptum said:
			
		

> metoraf ehhad *מטורף אחד*
> meturlal ehhad *מטורלל אחד*
> mufra ehhad *מופרע אחד*
> kuku ehhad *קוקו אחד*
> nafalta al harosh *נפלת על הראש*
> hithhalakta al ha-sekhel *התחלקת על השכל*
> ya psikhi *יא פסיכי*
> ya mefager *יא מפגר*
> ya idiot *יא אידיוט*


----------



## Flaminius

How about טיפש (tipesh) and טמבל (tembel)?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Flaminius said:


> טמבל (tembel)


Can this also mean _lazy _in Hebrew as it does in Turkish?


----------



## tFighterPilot

Chazzwozzer said:


> Can this also mean _lazy _in Hebrew as it does in Turkish?


Nope, it can't. Lazy is Atzlan.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

But עצלן does sound like aslan, which is "lion" in Turkish, and those are pretty lazy. The לביאות (female lions, don't know what's the English word, if there is one) do all the work.

Anyway, טיפש doesn't really work here, because it's more stupid than weird.


----------



## TalK

Flaminius said:


> How about טיפש (tipesh) and טמבל (tembel)?



Tipesh is stupid and tembel is more dumbass.


----------



## Ishah

Thanks guys!!!  My poor friend will be very insulted.


----------



## elroy

בעל-חלומות said:


> The לביאות (female lions, don't know what's the English word, if there is one) do all the work.


 A female lion is simply a _*lioness*_.


----------



## Aoyama

> But עצלן does sound like aslan, which is "lion" in Turkish


But that, master-of-dreams, would be hatzlan (with ע). It should, at least, match a Turkish word like 'haslan (if there is one, my knowledge of Turkish is nil).
This being said, aslan sounds of Armenian origin to me, but just a wild guess.


----------

